# sausage in corn husks



## monica hess (Dec 14, 2016)

When I was little (I'm 61) my grandmother ground up pork sausage, added sage and red peppers, and stuffed it in a dried corn husk before hanging it in the unheated back porch to dry.

Anyone else ever heard of that?   I was wondering if there's anything special to it?


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 19, 2016)

Well Monica, I haven't heard of it, but your childhood memory sent me on an Internet search.  I love the flavor of anything wrapped in corn husks and grilled.  Now I'm going to have to try making sausage, wrapping it in corn husks and throwing it on the smoker.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2016)

Both Nepas and I have sausage in corn husk threads posted here.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 19, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Both Nepas and I have sausage in corn husk threads posted here.


somewhere on here.

Took them hunting, no worries about leaving the husk for the critters to eat.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 20, 2016)

Here is Case's thread on corn husk sausage:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243549/sausage-four-pack

Here's another thread with a you tube video link:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119949/corn-husks

And another thread with corn husked sausage with several recipes:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131238/jalapeno-and-cheese-sausage-tamales

I did not find the thread started by nepas.  Must still be camouflaged after the hunting trip.


----------

